# Going to class once a week



## Kittan Bachika (Sep 16, 2011)

Can you be a good martial artist if you go to class once a week? 

Sometimes with busy schedules people only have time to train once a week. Or sometimes the best
school is in the next town and they can only get their once a week.

I think it depends on the student and the class. If the student makes an effort to practice on their own and if the class
well taught so the student gets a lot out of it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 16, 2011)

If you are Dedicated, Practise in your Own Time, have the Sheer Dumb Luck to be Naturally Inclined to the Art, and the Instructor provides plenty of otherwise Useless Information;

Then Yes.

Not *AS* Good as a Regular Student, but still Good.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 16, 2011)

One class a week can work -- but you must practice faithfully and carefully MUCH more than that.  The advantage of multiple classes is that you are made to practice, and you have more opportunity to be corrected.  

I inherited a one class a week schedule -- and I've kept it.  With one class, people tend to make being there happen.  With more than one, you start to get the excuses and people miss classes.


----------



## Haakon (Sep 17, 2011)

Does _Can you be a good martial artist if you go to class once a week?_ mean the same thing as _Can you be good at martial arts if you go to class once a week?
_
I see one as being more of an attitude, maybe a state of mind, while the other refers to technical skill and ability.

Personally I've never seen anyone who only came to class once a week be any good at all technique wise, probably because they're so busy (or lazy) that they can only get to class once a week and don't actually do any practice at home on their own either.  _In theory_ if someone had a great memory and retained what they learned in class _and_ practiced at home several times a week then maybe they could do well, but it doesn't seem to actually happen.

I know of a few high ranking Aikido instructors who won't consider testing students for higher kyu or dan ranks unless they're spending at least 3 days a week on the mats. From what they say less than that and people just don't progress as they should for those ranks. There was a good (and very long) discussion on it on an aikido forum. Google "Is two days a week enough" and it should come up.


----------



## Indie12 (Sep 17, 2011)

Our Institute operates 6 days a week. We do have individuals who come once a week, however while they are dedicated and practice on their own time, you can always pick out the ones who come to practice 2 or 3 or 6 days a week, apart from those who come once a week.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2011)

I think there are a lot of "it depends" in such a question.

I think it would depend on how much the person practices on their own.

I also think it would depend on the level of training. I think that advanced students are in a better position to be able to learn with sporadic formal training than new students.


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 17, 2011)

i started training again roughly 10 months ago after a 15+ year break and am now back to 1st kyu where i was (was awarded 4th as a starter) now training for black. in short i've had to relearn everything very quickly and i've only ever gone to 1 class a week (however i will be starting to go go 2 or 3 times now) .

at gradings im always complimented on my technique and i have graded quicker than most do so i dont think going once a week would automatically make you 'not as good' as someone who went more often, just depends how easily you can absorb the skills you're taught and apply them consistently correctly. obviously the more training you have the more benefit you'll have, but i dont think the 'gap' is as big as some think it is, as said though it will depend on the person

i do try to practice at home but i dont have a lot of room so its limited. its more just getting the movements right and when im in class i can then do the whole technique. as long as i already know what movements i need to make my classes normally consist of just fine-tuning them

i was however told i was a 'natural' when i trained as a child so maybe im one of those annoying people that is 'naturally inclined' towards it


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 17, 2011)

1 class a week may work for some - for example: the very athletically gifted & those with lots of GOD given talent, skills, ability and/or luck! - but that would be the exception, NOT the rule. It also depends on your perception of what a "good martial artist" is.


----------



## Flea (Sep 17, 2011)

As I mentioned on the other thread, if one can't make it more than once a week there are alternatives.  I only have one weekly class available, so I supplement with ballroom dancing and yoga.  I often see my training partners on the dance floor as well.  It's a winning combination, and about as social an activity as you can get short of swapping car keys.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 17, 2011)

It is all about muscle memory. Work hard *under a competent instructor*, put the repetitions in and with the right attitude, success, *will happen.*


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 17, 2011)

Flea: Ballroom dancing is very fun and entertaining - Great social event? Yes! But it won't help much in the self defense department, nor will it make you a better martial artist... neither will yoga or swapping car keys, although they both sound like fun, as well.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm starting out at once to twice per week. Hopefully it's not a complete waste of my time and instructors time. 

I work with the options available to me. My husband is still in bed when I go swimming and jogging, I don't need childcare to do that. The rest of my time can be more complicated. Practicing at home isn't too hard to find time for.


----------



## Flea (Sep 17, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> Flea: Ballroom dancing is very fun and entertaining - Great social event? Yes! But it won't help much in the self defense department, nor will it make you a better martial artist... neither will yoga or swapping car keys, although they both sound like fun, as well.



Ah, but that's where you're wrong.  Going cheek to cheek is a lot like going toe to toe.  There's the close quarters, obviously, something any fighter has to get comfortable with.  Thanks to the improvisational nature of most dances, you're also going to fine-tune your awareness of your partner's movements so that you can respond intuitively in real time.  Dancing in a close embrace heightens the intuitive aspect even further because you don't even have a visual on what your partner is doing. It forces you to move by feel.

Most ballroom get-togethers rotate each dance throughout the course of the evening - you'll do a foxtrot, a salsa, a nightclub, a waltz, a tango, etc one after the other.  No rule says you have to do them all, but who wants to be a wallflower?  A big martial benefit of this of course is that it forces you to be flexible in your thinking.  If you can wrap your mind around ten different types of footwork every hour you'll be less likely to catch yourself repeating unhelpful movements in a crisis situation.  Imagine a parallel situation in martial arts - what if people in tournaments were expected to show their competence in several arts over the course of a day? I suspect we'd have a lot more mutual respect among all the arts, and a lot more renaissance fighters.

As with any MA class, the highly social nature of dancing encourages people to dance with several different partners, usually a different person for each song.  As with MA, dancers get used to working with a huge variety of different body types and movement styles.  That skill is critical to success for practicing any martial art.  And if you're wearing high heels, you have the added training benefit of having every step you take being on uneven ground.

And while it's not supposed to happen, I've actually had the opportunity to cross the line into MA right there on the dance floor.  At one of my favorite dances I've noticed the female population dwindling.  When I asked around, it seems that there have been a couple of new guys with sticky fingers (oh, was that your ***?  Sorry, my hand must have slipped.)   I haven't had the pleasure myself yet, but I'm thinking about getting a little clumsy myself (oh, was that your instep?  _Darn_ these stiletto heels!) I haven't actually done it, but I'm not ruling it out either if I find myself in the arms of a total douchebag.  

Dancing is one hell of a workout too.  Martial artists need stamina and strength, whether it comes from weights, jogging, swimming, or the rumba. Movement is movement is movement. It's all in the intention.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 17, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> Flea: Ballroom dancing is very fun and entertaining - Great social event? Yes! But it won't help much in the self defense department, nor will it make you a better martial artist... neither will yoga or swapping car keys, although they both sound like fun, as well.



I disagree -- strongly.

Ballroom dancing is an excellent way to really learn how to move your body and control it.  It teaches posture and body alignment, as well a sensitivity to someone else's movements (whether leading or following).  Several of the most skilled martial artists I've known have studied dance, as well.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 17, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> I disagree -- strongly.
> 
> Ballroom dancing is an excellent way to really learn how to move your body and control it.  It teaches posture and body alignment, as well a sensitivity to someone else's movements (whether leading or following).  Several of the most skilled martial artists I've known have studied dance, as well.



Im inclined to Disagree, Partially.
Since there are Many Highly Skilled Martial Artists who do Not.

However, I will also Disagree with it not Helping at all.
It does.
Just perhaps more Subjectively to the Individual.
Twill Work for some, and not for Others.


----------



## softstylist (Sep 17, 2011)

I suppose there are 2 ways of looking at it....

1 day a week (under a good instructor) is better than nothing at all.

If a person can train for an for a extended period a of time 1 day a week is that not better than some whom come for a few months 6 days a week then quit.

I have personally seen the 2nd in action (both ways) and while I agree more training is better I have seen people who achieved quite a good standard over many years of 1 day week. These people usually have sporadic or difficult jobs that involve travel or some other thing that prevents them from doing more.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 18, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Ballroom dancing is an excellent way to really learn how to *move your body and control it*. It teaches *posture* and *body alignment*, as well a *sensitivity* to someone else's movements (whether leading or following). Several of the most skilled martial artists I've known have studied dance, as well.


I agree. My instructor always said, if you can dance you can fight. The point he was making and the point you are making are one in the same.
I would add rhythm, a sense of timing, and light on your feet to name a few more. Add some self defense to this, and you will, "float like a butterfly, and sting like a bee".


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 18, 2011)

Flea said:


> Ah, but that's where you're wrong.  Going cheek to cheek is a lot like going toe to toe.  There's the close quarters, obviously, something any fighter has to get comfortable with.  Thanks to the improvisational nature of most dances, you're also going to fine-tune your awareness of your partner's movements so that you can respond intuitively in real time.  Dancing in a close embrace heightens the intuitive aspect even further because you don't even have a visual on what your partner is doing. It forces you to move by feel.
> 
> Most ballroom get-togethers rotate each dance throughout the course of the evening - you'll do a foxtrot, a salsa, a nightclub, a waltz, a tango, etc one after the other.  No rule says you have to do them all, but who wants to be a wallflower?  A big martial benefit of this of course is that it forces you to be flexible in your thinking.  If you can wrap your mind around ten different types of footwork every hour you'll be less likely to catch yourself repeating unhelpful movements in a crisis situation.  Imagine a parallel situation in martial arts - what if people in tournaments were expected to show their competence in several arts over the course of a day? I suspect we'd have a lot more mutual respect among all the arts, and a lot more renaissance fighters.
> 
> ...


 I agree with all your points... but dancing doesn't teach you how to punch, kick, take down, choke, armbar, etc. - all things you need to learn, in order to become a real martial artist - although the stiletto heels you wear, can be used as a weapon. :uhyeah:


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 18, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> I disagree -- strongly. Several of the most skilled martial artists I've known have studied dance, as well.


 Can you please name 3 of those "most skilled martial artists" that have also studied dance, as well?


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 18, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> Can you please name 3 of those "most skilled martial artists" that have also studied dance, as well?


Can I?  Yes.  Will I?  No; note, please, that I included the qualifier "that I have known."  I rather doubt you'd know them.  Not every skilled martial artist is famous.  Though I do recall that Bruce Lee was reported to have won several cha-cha contests.

You seem locked on "you must do martial arts to improve martial arts."  And this is true; you can't learn to punch or kick or throw or be thrown or what have you about martial arts without doing martial arts.  But lots of things that are not explicitly martial arts can improve your martial arts.  Obvious ones: strength training and cardio training.  You do, I trust, agree that strength training and conditioning can improve your martial arts?  So can other things.  Ballroom dancing (or other forms of dance) has been discussed.  It's not the only way to learn those things -- but, y'know, I can think of worse ways to learn than holding a pretty girl!

You also mentioned yoga, and I definitely want to address how yoga can help martial arts.  Some types of yoga can help undo the damage and harm done to the body in training.  Other types will improve your control and awareness of your body, and it's pretty clear that better flexibility -- especially when coupled with strength as found in many forms of yoga -- will have martial benefits.  In fact, from what I've read, one art (kalaripyattu) doesn't even start martial training until the student has done a certain amount of yoga.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 18, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Can I?  Yes.  Will I?  No; note, please, that I included the qualifier "that I have known."  I rather doubt you'd know them.  Not every skilled martial artist is famous.  Though I do recall that Bruce Lee was reported to have won several cha-cha contests.
> 
> You seem locked on "you must do martial arts to improve martial arts."  And this is true; you can't learn to punch or kick or throw or be thrown or what have you about martial arts without doing martial arts.  But lots of things that are not explicitly martial arts can improve your martial arts.  Obvious ones: strength training and cardio training.  You do, I trust, agree that strength training and conditioning can improve your martial arts?  So can other things.  Ballroom dancing (or other forms of dance) has been discussed.  It's not the only way to learn those things -- but, y'know, I can think of worse ways to learn than holding a pretty girl!
> 
> You also mentioned yoga, and I definitely want to address how yoga can help martial arts.  Some types of yoga can help undo the damage and harm done to the body in training.  Other types will improve your control and awareness of your body, and it's pretty clear that better flexibility -- especially when coupled with strength as found in many forms of yoga -- will have martial benefits.  In fact, from what I've read, one art (kalaripyattu) doesn't even start martial training until the student has done a certain amount of yoga.



If anything, ill convey My View.

Where I Trained, we had Three Gymnasts, and one Dancer, over a period of a few months. Two of the Gymnasts dropped out after three classes, the other one couldnt get the stances right, and the Dancer was laughably weak, despite flexibility and footwork.

You cannot so much Benefit Martial Arts from these things.
Some Martial ARTISTS are Benefited, if they are Privy to such things.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 18, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Can I?  Yes.  Will I?  No; note, please, that I included the qualifier "that I have known."  I rather doubt you'd know them.  Not every skilled martial artist is famous.  Though I do recall that Bruce Lee was reported to have won several cha-cha contests.
> 
> You seem locked on "you must do martial arts to improve martial arts."  And this is true; you can't learn to punch or kick or throw or be thrown or what have you about martial arts without doing martial arts.  But lots of things that are not explicitly martial arts can improve your martial arts.  Obvious ones: strength training and cardio training.  You do, I trust, agree that strength training and conditioning can improve your martial arts?  So can other things.  Ballroom dancing (or other forms of dance) has been discussed.  It's not the only way to learn those things -- but, y'know, I can think of worse ways to learn than holding a pretty girl!
> 
> You also mentioned yoga, and I definitely want to address how yoga can help martial arts.  Some types of yoga can help undo the damage and harm done to the body in training.  Other types will improve your control and awareness of your body, and it's pretty clear that better flexibility -- especially when coupled with strength as found in many forms of yoga -- will have martial benefits.  In fact, from what I've read, one art (kalaripyattu) doesn't even start martial training until the student has done a certain amount of yoga.


 We are not as far apart on this, as you make it seem. Dance is something that helps with cardio, flexability, coordination, balance, strength, conditioning - and the opportunity to hold pretty girls - YES! - You may have known some skilled martial artists that also studied dance - Well, I've known many dancers, who can't fight, even if their life depended on it. If you want to be a dancer - study ballet or pole dancing. If you want to be a fighter - study martial arts. Just Saying


----------



## Monroe (Sep 18, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> We are not as far apart on this, as you make it seem. Dance is something that helps with cardio, flexability, coordination, balance, strength, conditioning - and the opportunity to hold pretty girls - YES! - You may have known some skilled martial artists that also studied dance - Well, I've known many dancers, who can't fight, even if their life depended on it. If you want to be a dancer - study ballet or pole dancing. If you want to be a fighter - study martial arts. Just Saying



No one was suggesting that dance replaces MA instruction.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 18, 2011)

Monroe said:


> No one was suggesting that dance replaces MA instruction.


Thank you, enhances yes, replaces no, as you have stated above. 

If you have meat, then adding some potatoes and veggies won't hurt. But an all vegetable diet as JudoChampion has mentioned below, maybe not so good.

_*"Well, I've known many dancers, who can't fight, even if their life depended on it. If you want to be a dancer - study ballet or pole dancing. If you want to be a fighter - study martial arts. Just Saying"
*_


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 18, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Thank you, enhances yes, replaces no, as you have stated above.
> 
> If you have meat, then adding some potatoes and veggies won't hurt. But an all vegetable diet as JudoChampion has mentioned below, maybe not so good.
> 
> ...


 So, your theory is that dance lessons enhances your martial arts skills... By the same token - Do you believe that martial arts lessons enhances your dancing skills, as well? If yes, are you referring to TKD and/or cardio kickboxing? - neither of which is a real martial art. I'm certain that dance won't help improve my Judo, BJJ or Grappling skills, although it may help a boxer with his footwork, if he decides to run around the ring - instead of fighting. Only true martial arts can help me become a better martial artist. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 18, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> So, your theory is that dance lessons enhances your martial arts skills... By the same token - Do you believe that martial arts lessons enhances your dancing skills, as well? _If yes, are you referring to TKD and/or cardio kickboxing? - neither of which is a real martial art._ I'm certain that dance won't help improve my Judo, BJJ or Grappling skills, although it may help a boxer with his footwork, if he decides to run around the ring - instead of fighting. Only true martial arts can help me become a better martial artist. Just my opinion, though.



I Personally Dont Care; Albeit:

:s27:


/Vision Of The Possible Future.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 18, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> So, your theory is that dance lessons enhances your martial arts skills... By the same token - Do you believe that martial arts lessons enhances your dancing skills, as well? If yes, are you referring to TKD and/or cardio kickboxing? - neither of which is a real martial art. I'm certain that dance won't help improve my Judo, BJJ or Grappling skills, although it may help a boxer with his footwork, if he decides to run around the ring - instead of fighting. Only true martial arts can help me become a better martial artist. Just my opinion, though.



Newbie here, but I thought TKD was short for Tae Kwon Do. Why isn't that a real Martial Art? I can understand cardio kickboxing as I understand its focus is on aerobics. But TKD sounds rather arbitrary. And why wouldn't ballroom dancing help/enhance someone studying MA? Personally, I'll pass on the dancing, but I don't see why it wouldn't help.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 18, 2011)

Gonna weigh in ... ;-)

I danced for twelve years, ballet and jazz. My brother did TKD and my mother thought I was too fragile for the sport. I was a great dancer, but I also suffered from disordered eating which I am certainly not blaming on dance, just emphasizing that dance didn't do much to take the focus off body image and thinness for me.

Fast forward: I have kids, two of whom are girls, and I see the media saturation of skinny girls being represented as role models from the perspectives that my girls find attractive (Disney channel, billboards, magazines in waiting rooms, even most TV chefs that I watch are thin, etc) and thought to myself, do I even want my girls to dance, in front of a million mirrors in skin-tight clothing that is (imho) far too revealing for school-aged children to be wearing?

The answer (a personal one, and not meant to insult anyone else's choices for their children) was no.

So we took up martial arts as a family, though my husband had already been a black belt for over a decade. And what I found in myself was this:

-Dance gave me a base of lean muscle structure and flexibility. Not trying to boast, but just being honest, I'm the most flexible in the school and it is quite simple for me to kick the heads of far taller students than myself.
-Dance gave me coordination of movement in a choreographed setting, thus forms are quite simple for me to master because I am already used to moving my body in a set pattern with precise timing.
-Dance gave me good posture and limb extension
-Dance gave me a very helpful ability to mimic the body positioning of others with very little verbal explanation.

I also found this:

-Dance gave me turned out feet, and trying to stand in a proper middle stance is HELL.
-Dance gave me flowy grace, which makes me _appear_ weak and ballerinaish, something I've been working to "train out"... the fist itself is unnatural to a ballerina.
-Dance gave me the ability to look correct without any power behind what I'm doing, which again makes me seem quite weak.
-It was extremely hard, at the beginning of training, to acquire a healthy balance of weight and training, because I immediately slimmed down when I started training, and I got weaker. It wasn't until I forced myself to put on 15lbs that I actually started to be effective as a martial artist. I'm not saying "bigger is better" - I'm saying that when you're a ballerina, any bulk is considered inconvenient, and I had to learn to appreciate muscles for strength and power, and dismiss the notion that smaller/slimmer is "better." This is the first time in my life that I have had a weight gain and felt good about it. The extra weight has given me a better base to work off of, and I think I have found my "natural healthy" weight rather than the natural weight I have tried to force my body to settle at. I know that doesn't make much sense, and I apologize... this is still an ongoing journey for me.

It has been (and is still) a journey of reconstructing my thought patterns, my automatic movements, and my attitude towards my body. I've had to do a lot of work correcting my arms and legs so that punches don't look like bird's wings floating and kicks don't look like arabesques. But my dance experience benefited me in many ways as well, and I draw upon many of my past skills in TKD every day.

It is my personal opinion that if you have a background in ANY intense physical training, be it military, dance, gymnastics, team sports, swimming... you will find great benefits and great deficits when starting a martial art, because martial arts is a movement unlike any other but also *so* like every other.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 18, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Newbie here, but I thought TKD was short for Tae Kwon Do. Why isn't that a real Martial Art? I can understand cardio kickboxing as I understand its focus is on aerobics. But TKD sounds rather arbitrary. And why wouldn't ballroom dancing help/enhance someone studying MA? Personally, I'll pass on the dancing, but I don't see why it wouldn't help.



It IS a real martial art. Some of the more competitive style training has gotten a bad reputation.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 18, 2011)

naomisarah said:


> It IS a real martial art. Some of the more competitive style training has gotten a bad reputation.


 I don't mean to offend anyone - but - I just can't respect a style (TKD) which gives out black belts to kids who are 8, 9, 10 years old - kids who constantly trip over themselves - and show absolutely NO fighting skills whatsoever. Bad reputation? IMHO - well deserved. In my area they call it "Take Ones Dough" and those who practice it are called "Tae Kwon Dorks".


----------



## Monroe (Sep 18, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone - but - I just can't respect a style (TKD) which gives out black belts to kids who are 8, 9, 10 years old - kids who constantly trip over themselves - and show absolutely NO fighting skills whatsoever. Bad reputation? IMHO - well deserved. In my area they call it "Take Ones Dough" and those who practice it are called "Tae Kwon Dorks".



You can't say that you don't mean to offend anyone and in the same sentence cop to having no respect for their MA. Then you go on to mock them. You need a better cover.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 18, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone - but - I just can't respect a style (TKD) which gives out black belts to kids who are 8, 9, 10 years old - kids who constantly trip over themselves - and show absolutely NO fighting skills whatsoever. Bad reputation? IMHO - well deserved. In my area they call it "Take Ones Dough" and those who practice it are called "Tae Kwon Dorks".



You're not offending me... you're just blatantly advertising your lack of worldliness about martial arts. "Your Area" may not have the highest quality TKD practitioners, by whatever nickname you want to give them, but to pass such a blanket judgement about a specific martial art based on the small glimpse you see of certain styles of TKD is foolish and narrow minded. Clearly you have spent too much time looking at cookie-cutter TKD schools and have done absolutely no research into the smaller, more traditional schools that are clawing to survive in the competitively-driven market. Just because SOME schools hand out what you feel are undeserved black belts doesn't give you the right to declare TKD "not a martial art."


----------



## oaktree (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Judo Champion 
 Chuck Liddell was on Dancing with the stars. Van damme studied Ballet, Chuck Norris knows how to dance too.

The style TKD does not give out black belts to children who constantly trip over themselves it is the teacher who does.
 There are plenty of schools that are not TKD that do this as well but it does not mean it is the style.

There are some TKD schools around your area that are good TKD in fact, there is a TKD school that also teaches Judo as well.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 18, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Hi Judo Champion
> Chuck Liddell was on Dancing with the stars. Van damme studied Ballet, Chuck Norris knows how to dance too.
> 
> There are plenty of schools that are not TKD that do this as well but it does not mean it is the style.
> ...


1) Neither of the Chucks studied any kind of dance - Yes, they dance, but so does PeeWee Herman. Van Damme is an actor, not a real martial artist... at least, not a very good one.

2) Not Judo or BJJ - NO blackbelts under 16 y/o.

3) I won't name the school you are referring to - but - neither their TKD or Judo program is recognized as good, competitive or high level. In fact, their Judo program is almost non-exsisting.

Old school / Traditional TKD is effective and a real martial arts style - but the TKD I'm talking about, with blackbelt kids of 10 y/o and under - is most certainly NOT. What other M/A style awards undeserving students belt promotions every 2 to 3 months, just so they can charge the parents a hefty fee for each belt?


----------



## oaktree (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Liddell studied dancing when he was a on Dancing with the stars. Van Damme fought in Kickboxing and his record isn't that bad. Point was there are people who study dancing I listed 3 I am sure if I googled more I am sure I can find other Martial artist who also dance and practice Martial arts.

2. Ok no Black belts. But really no reason to be hung up about Black belts, doesn't effect my training if someone paid for one or not I know I won't loose sleep over it.

3. I mention the school because they teach Judo so they say. But if you are looking for a traditional TKD school they are around the area if you are looking hard enough. 

4. You are speaking about a particular organization or school and not the art itself. I am glad that came out clearer.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 18, 2011)

1) What ever the number of martial artists that studied dance - it's the exception to the rule... maybe 1 in several thousand.

2) No hang up or loss of sleep, on my part.

3) They may indeed teach Judo - the problem is that they have NO students to teach it to. 

4) I'm glad you can understand my point - clearly.


----------



## Flea (Sep 18, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> I'm certain that dance won't help improve my Judo, BJJ or Grappling skills,



What about the Horizontal Mambo?   

(Sorry, couldn't help myself.  :uhyeah: )


----------



## MJS (Sep 18, 2011)

Kittan Bachika said:


> Can you be a good martial artist if you go to class once a week?
> 
> Sometimes with busy schedules people only have time to train once a week. Or sometimes the best
> school is in the next town and they can only get their once a week.
> ...



Can you?  Sure, but its going to require alot more practice and dedication, than someone who goes 2 or more times, in addition to training on their own.  Someone who attends 2 or more classes a week, will, IMO, have better success over someone who goes once.  

Once is better than nothing, though given todays prices at some schools, its almost a waste of money going once.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 18, 2011)

Funsies Time.



JudoChampion said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone - but - I just can't respect a style (TKD) which gives out black belts to kids who are 8, 9, 10 years old - kids who constantly trip over themselves - and show absolutely NO fighting skills whatsoever. Bad reputation? IMHO - well deserved. In my area they call it "Take Ones Dough" and those who practice it are called "Tae Kwon Dorks".



Karate-Kant, and Tae Kwon Dough, right alongside Muay Tights and Judont all tend to make for Terrible Examples of Arts.




JudoChampion said:


> 1) Neither of the Chucks studied any kind of dance - Yes, they dance, but so does PeeWee Herman. Van Damme is an actor, not a real martial artist... at least, not a very good one.
> 
> 2) Not Judo or BJJ - NO blackbelts under 16 y/o.
> 
> ...



1; -
2; Not YOUR Judo or BJJ Organisation. This does not mean ALL Judo or BJJ Organisations are like this. For the same Reason the TKD Dojangs in your Area do not Generalize the Entire Art.
 For Example; Competitive Judo = Pure Sport. That doesnt mean no other Archetype of the same thing Exists. Cardio Kickboxing Exists, but that doesnt mean Regular Kickboxing Doesnt.
3: -

And if you dont mind the Old-School or Traditional, or otherwise Tae Kwon-Do Forms, then perhaps consider Elaborating, rather than Generalising. Because Places still Teach it that way, and theyre not Rare.. Youre doing quite alot of Generalising.
Ive even seen some Modern KKW Standard Schools that do a Decent Job. Though id never Train in them.




JudoChampion said:


> 1) What ever the number of martial artists that studied dance - it's the exception to the rule... maybe 1 in several thousand.
> 
> 2) No hang up or loss of sleep, on my part.
> 
> ...



1: At least that was back on Topic 
2: -
3: *Not My Discussion*
4: Perhaps thats what you were saying, but as always, You (As in, not YOU always do it. As in, as always happens on here) Communicated it Terribly; In a Way that was Extremely Privy to being taken as it was Written, because only You knew what You meant. Assuming it isnt that you did mean it, only didnt think too hard on it at the Time. Either way.




Just My Contribution, to this Weird Conversation.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Sep 20, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Funsies Time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm sincerely sorry for my lack of judgement, when I posted that, making it seem like it's all one in the same. I tried correcting it, by saying what I meant on a later post - when I said that "Old school / Hard core - Traditional TKD" is effective and in deed, a real martial art... unlike the TKD I was referring to. Check out ATA, Total M/A and others in my area, you'll see what I mean.

BTW: You forgot KungFool on your insult list of terrible examples of arts. LOL


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 20, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> I'm sincerely sorry for my lack of judgement, when I posted that, making it seem like it's all one in the same. I tried correcting it, by saying what I meant on a later post - when I said that "Old school / Hard core - Traditional TKD" is effective and in deed, a real martial art... unlike the TKD I was referring to. Check out ATA, Total M/A and others in my area, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> BTW: You forgot KungFool on your insult list of terrible examples of arts. LOL



Oh Dear, how Foolish of me!

And come to think of it, Braziliant Jiu (Admittedly, the joking name for it is not Jiu. You can probably guess what it is - But this might actually offend some people ) Miss'Loo.
And WuShouldnt.


----------



## MJS (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I see Fleas point of mentioning dance.....its another physical activity, just like the martial arts.  Will it help ones MA training?  It might, as far as balance goes or fitness, but physical SD purposes...no, probably not.

As for TKD rank....I could go to the TKD section and find numerous discussions on that.  Can we avoid bringing that topic to this thread please?  It really has nothing to do with the OP, which was whether or not one classa week is enough.


----------



## robb805 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm in class twice a week but I feel that I could do it more often. When I'm not in class I run, do some bodyweight exercises and shadow box. I'm pretty new to MA and training in general so I'm just experimenting as I go. I'm hoping to get a heavy bag in my garage soon.


----------



## geezer (Sep 22, 2011)

robb805 said:


> I'm in class twice a week but I feel that I could do it more often. When I'm not in class I run, do some bodyweight exercises and shadow box. I'm pretty new to MA and training in general so I'm just experimenting as I go. I'm hoping to get a heavy bag in my garage soon.



Actually, it sounds like you have a pretty good routine. Now back to the OP. When I was young and single I signed up at a school that offered five classes a week. I tried to average four. Now over thirty years later, with an increasingly demanding boss, as well as a wife and two teen-age kids, that kind of commitment wouldn't be possible. Besides, one of the arts I train is only offered once a week. And it's a 60 mile round trip to get to class. My other instructor is 1,200 miles away. So, except for the several hours we train on Saturdays, I _have_ to train on my own. You do what you can, and whether you end up being "a good Martial Artist" or not is really just for _you_ to judge.


----------



## James HKD (Sep 23, 2011)

Just to chime in on earlier before I can move on. As a martial artist I try to respect all other arts equally. If I have something negative to say I keep it to myself. Lord knows how I'd feel If what I dedicated my life too was slanderized and trashed so maliciously. Moving on....

Due to recent changes and ever flowing tides my school has had to relocate itself... 45 minutes further away. It used to be open for classes whenever we felt like unlocking the door (we have a set schedule of course). The dojang is only open two days a week for a few hours at a time. I can only make it one of these days. When I show up for class my intention is to tackle it slowly. When I use to word slowly I mean only learn a few new techniques each class. What this does is it makes it easier to remember what I've learned and the process of regurgitating it at home becomes exceedingly simple.  I'll work soley on this handful of new techniques for a couple days then work it into my training routine. On the night i go back to class the first thing I op to do is demonstrate the techniques from the previous weeks for the adjustments and fine tuning that I need. Then it's onto the next set and the process repeats itself. I'll make no claim of being some super b.a. BB but this has been working out very well for me and my instructors do recognize it when they see it.


----------

